
NFL Mobile App Vulnerability Poses Threat to Super Bowl Fans' Personal Data - umeboshi
http://www.programmableweb.com/news/nfl-mobile-app-vulnerability-poses-threat-to-super-bowl-fans-personal-data/2015/01/29
======
mercuti0
Is this just that they didn't have an ssl certificate in place on the api url?

